# Bought a Toyota Tundra today.



## ancy (Aug 15, 2013)

I like it and its over do...replacing my 1997 Toyota T100 (not even replacing just adding). With 3 little boys safety, comfort, and towing are my main needs.

View attachment 309522


Sent from my XT881


----------



## WVwoodsman (Aug 17, 2013)

Great looking truck Ancy!


----------



## PLMCRZY (Aug 19, 2013)

They are nice 2 buddies have them. I like them but I think the gauge cluster sucks!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Aug 20, 2013)

Tundra's are nice trucks. Better than Dodge, for sure. However, they are still only a 1/2 ton.


----------



## mike047 (Aug 20, 2013)

I have a 2011 4x4 regular cab, same color. Work truck with towing package, 4:30 gears and the big V-8. 

Extra trans cooling.

It is a solid truck but loves the gas stations.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Aug 20, 2013)

My son bought a Tundra when they first came out in Y2K. Needs some work but its still going strong.


----------



## ancy (Aug 22, 2013)

Well up to 400 miles on the old beast and a Access bed cover and Weathertech floor mats to boot. 4 big guys on a 200 mile road trip last night and it drove nice. Passed plenty of gas stations but my old T100 was around 15mpg average so if I stick around that I'll be happy then again I didn't buy it for mileage the wifes Altima can take care of that!


----------



## mike047 (Aug 25, 2013)

ancy said:


> Well up to 400 miles on the old beast and a Access bed cover and Weathertech floor mats to boot. 4 big guys on a 200 mile road trip last night and it drove nice. Passed plenty of gas stations but my old T100 was around 15mpg average so if I stick around that I'll be happy then again I didn't buy it for mileage the wifes Altima can take care of that!



I get 15-16 hauling my tools. Put a 16' travel trailer behind it and I get about 13.5. I have the largest motor and 4:30 gears and am happy with it.


----------



## eric_271 (Dec 19, 2013)

PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> Tundra's are nice trucks. Better than Dodge, for sure. However, they are still only a 1/2 ton.


 
I'd take the 2014 Dodge diesel 1/2 ton over any other. At 30 mpg and 150 foot pounds more torque than the ram Hemi and Toyota v8 a lot of them will be sold this coming year.


----------



## bootboy (Dec 19, 2013)

Too bad GM scrapped their half ton diesel project last year...

And it's a damn shame that toyota bagged their diesel tundra back in '08. We Americans have been kept from some great engines and technology thanks to the EPA and CARB laws...


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 20, 2013)

eric_271 said:


> I'd take the 2014 Dodge diesel 1/2 ton over any other. At 30 mpg and 150 foot pounds more torque than the ram Hemi and Toyota v8 a lot of them will be sold this coming year.



Motor trend voted it "truck of the year". Good idea but pretty spendy, base model was 51k, truck tested was 57k.
http://m.motortrend.com/oftheyear/truck/1402_2014_ram_1500_is_motor_trend_2014_truck_of_the_year/


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Dec 20, 2013)

Big_Al said:


> Motor trend voted it "truck of the year". Good idea but pretty spendy, base model was 51k, truck tested was 57k.



I can buy at least four used full-size 4WD pickups in almost new condition for less money. Then, drive them until there is over 200K miles on them. I let the other guys buy the new ones and take a big hit on depreciation.


----------



## eric_271 (Dec 20, 2013)

bootboy said:


> Too bad GM scrapped their half ton diesel project last year...
> 
> And it's a damn shame that toyota bagged their diesel tundra back in '08. We Americans have been kept from some great engines and technology thanks to the EPA and CARB laws...



At the time Toyota intended on jumping into the 3/4 ton market and Dodge was to have a new Cummins engine in their 1/2 ton models. Toyota didn't feel safe as all three Dodge, Ford and GM were good sellers in the 3/4 ton market and the economy was starting to tank. It wont be long before Ford GM and Toyota get back into the 1/2 ton diesel race.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 20, 2013)

57k? Ouch. I paid $33k out the door for my then new 2000 Toyota Limited Tundra TRD, with every option available. It has about 190k miles on it now, and still runs like its new. Only issues have been the center box was rebuilt under a recall, and one ignition coil blew out (there are 8 of them). I put a SurePull class IV hitch on it (tow package was not available on the Limited model in '00) and I later put a Glasstite shell on it. I dunno how long it will last. No one has worked on it except me, other than for the center box rebuild.


----------

